# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новый пакет приложений для смартфонов и планшетов

## PRKVADRAT

_
Новая серия приложений_ _DOit_ _гарантирует незабываемые впечатления от использования мобильных устройств_

На крупнейшей мировой выставке мобильных технологий [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, представила новый пакет приложений DOit, с которыми жизнь в мире цифровых технологий и устройств станет проще. 
Теперь, благодаря новым приложениям Lenovo, обмениваться информацией, обеспечивать защиту данных и работать с ними на планшетных ПК и в смартфонах стало легче. Пакет [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] включает в себя пять базовых приложений, призванных решить пять основных задач, с которыми сталкиваются пользователи мобильных устройств: SHAREit – приложение для мгновенного обмена информацией между мобильными устройствами без платы за пользование сетью;SECUREit – приложение, оптимизирующее работу мобильного устройства и защищающее его от вирусов и вредоносных программ;SYNCit – приложение для резервного копирования, архивации и восстановления контактов, SMS и записей в журнале вызовов;SNAPit Camera – функциональное приложение для камеры, предлагающее различные режимы съемки;SEEit Gallery –приложение для быстрой и легкой обработки и редактирования фотографий.*Мгновенно делитесь своими впечатлениями с помощью приложения* *SHAREit*

Если на вашем мобильном устройстве установлено SHAREit, вам не понадобится никаких других дополнительных приложений для обмена данными. С [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] пользователи могут мгновенно обмениваться фотографиями, изображениями, видео- и музыкальными файлами, документами, контактами и даже приложениями, передавая их на одно или несколько устройств. Приложение делает обмен данными удобным, быстрым и простым. Отныне не нужно подключать провода и кабели, тратить массу времени – приложение SHAREit предлагает беспроводной обмен данными между мобильными устройствами, не задействуя Bluetooth, телефонную или активную Wi-Fi сеть. Пользователи устройств подключают их между собой напрямую, используя встроенный Wi-Fi передатчик мобильного устройства, исключая какие-либо расходы за пользование сетью. Приложение SHAREit совместимо не только со смартфонами и планшетами Lenovo, но и с устройствами на базе iOS и даже ПК на ОС Windows[1]. 

При помощи приложения SHAREit пользователи могут мгновенно обмениваться видеофайлами, записанными на вечеринке или празднике, музыкальными альбомами и фотоальбомами с несколькими друзьями одновременно (максимум с пятью). Кроме того, передача файла даже большого объема с одного устройства на другое проходит за считанные секунды – в 40 быстрее, чем по Bluetooth®. Устройство с установленным на него приложением может автоматически обнаружить в пределах дальности другое, на котором также уставлено SHAREit. Кроме того, владельцы устройств могут передать друг другу и само приложение и тут же запустить процесс обмена данными. 

*Оптимизируйте работу своего устройства и защитите информацию с помощью приложения* *SECUREit*

Сегодня, когда все больше людей хранят на своих мобильных устройствах, планшетах и смартфонах, конфиденциальную информацию, защита данных стала важна как никогда. Приложение Lenovo SECUREit предлагает целый ряд инструментов, которые не только не допустят утечки или кражи данных, но и оптимизируют работу устройства, обеспечив его быстродействие.  

Всего одно касание экрана, и приложение запускает процесс проверки на наличие в устройстве вирусов, спама и вредоносных программ. А в случае несанкционированной попытки замены SIM-карты при утрате или краже, устройство автоматически заблокируется благодаря функции «антивор». Продолжить пользоваться им можно будет только при вводе пароля. Приложение SECUREit также стоит на страже и оберегает устройство от доступа посторонних к личной информации пользователя. Кроме того, оно блокирует спам-рассылку SMS и спам-звонки, отслеживает использование данных и может даже шифровать частные телефонные разговоры и контакты. 

Приложение SECUREit не только защищает информацию, хранящуюся на устройстве, но и обеспечивает более высокую производительность. Оно автоматически закрывает открытые, но не использующиеся приложения на устройстве и очищает кэш, освобождая таким образом оперативную память для решения более важных задач. 


*Приложение* *SYNCit**: резервное копирование данных в любой момент* 

В записной телефонной книге пользователей мобильных устройств контактов становится все больше. И зачастую перенос их в новый аппарат становится непосильной задачей. Приложение SYNCit производит мгновенное резервное копирование контактов, SMS и записей журнала учета звонков в облако. Одно касание экрана и заархивированная информация будет загружена на планшет или другое устройство на базе ОС Android. Приложение SYNCit – ваш личный помощник для резервного копирования данных на мобильном устройстве. 

*Фотосъемка и обработка фото в одно касание*

Приложения SNAPit Camera и SEEit Gallery были разработаны с учетом особенностей работы на смартфоне. C их помощью аппаратное и программное обеспечение мобильного устройства работают в тандеме, что позволяет предложить пользователям интуитивно понятный интерфейс для работы с фотокамерой. Приложение SNAPit Camera предлагает пользователям невероятно большое количество режимов съемки, включая панорамную и серийную, съемку в условиях низкой освещенности, съемку на камеру с широкоугольным объективом и т.д. Также доступны различные фильтры и эффекты. Причем обработку фотографий можно производить непосредственно внутри приложения. К примеру, можно удалить с фотографии нежелательные объекты или предметы. Кроме того, приложение «умеет» создавать анимированные gif-файлы. 

Приложение SEEit Gallery дополняет SNAPit Camera, делая процесс просмотра фотографий невероятно впечатляющим за счет необычного интерфейса фотогалереи. В приложении задействована функция распознавания лиц, благодаря чему фотографии автоматически сортируются по соответствующим папкам. Кроме того, в приложении доступны несколько фильтров и эффектов, в том числе, и возможность корректировки тона лица. Доступ к ним обеспечивается всего одним касанием. 

*Цитаты*

«Мы разработали первоклассное решение и дополнили наши элегантные и высокопроизводительные смартфоны и планшеты пакетом приложений, которые не имеют себе равных на рынке. Наши мобильные устройства стали не просто еще более понятными и простыми в обращении, теперь они еще и совместимы со многими другими устройствами. В том числе и работающими на других платформах. С пакетом приложений DOit мобильное устройство работает эффективнее и с более высокой производительностью, пользоваться им стало безопаснее и просто приятнее», - говорит Лю Джун (Liu Jun), исполнительный вице-президент подразделения Mobile Business Group компании Lenovo.

*Цены и доступность**[2]*

Приложение SHAREit предустановлено на все новые смартфоны и планшеты Lenovo на базе ОС Android, а также может быть бесплатно загружено в магазине приложений Google Play. Кроме того, с февраля 2014 года оно также будет доступно для скачивания на iPhone/iPad в магазине приложений Apple App Store и для скачивания на ПК на базе ОС [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 
Приложения SYNCit и SECUREit предустановлены на некоторые модели смартфонов и на все новые планшеты Lenovo на базе ОС Android, а также могут быть бесплатно загружены в магазине приложений Google Play. Приложение SYNCit может быть установлено на смартфоны и планшеты любых производителей. Приложение SECUREit доступно для скачивания на некоторые модели планшетных ПК и на смартфоны Lenovo, а также на смартфоны других производителей. 
SNAPit Camera и SEEit Gallery предлагаются только в качестве предустановленных приложений на отдельных моделях планшетных ПК и смартфонов Lenovo. 

*О компании* *Lenovo*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[1] За дополнительную плату, взимаемую за пользование другими подобными приложениями. Поддержка для устройств на базе iOS и для ПК на базе Windows будет доступна с апреля 2014 года. На базе iOS приложение поддерживается лишь на iPad и iPhone с ограничением функциональных возможностей (работа только с фото-, видео- и музыкальными файлами и контактами).

[2] Предложение действительно при условии доступности того или иного приложения/продукта. Компания Lenovo оставляет за собой право изменить условия оферты, а также спецификацию продукта в любой момент без предварительного уведомления.

----------


## stiffler

SHAREit и SEEit Gallery думаю еще будут пользоваться успехом. а остальное думаю не надо))) хотя если будут предустановлены на новые девайсы то круто.

----------


## alehandro

будут или не будут пользоваться успехом - покажет время. конкуренция не помешает. главное чтобы это все работало четко и стабильно и обновлялось вовремя.

----------


## nats

Хорошо что они не ограничили выпуск этих приложений только для своих устройств, а будет поддержка и аппаратов от других производителей.

----------

